# Propane 2KW Generator



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Just bought a new 2KW propane generator for $370, shipping included off ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-KW-PROPANE-POWERED-GENERATOR-ELECT-START-WHEELS-/360266570501?cmd=ViewItem&pt=BI_Generators&hash=item53e18f9b05

They ship to the USA and Canada free.

When it arrives I will do a thorough test and post the results.

I have a small gas generator already, but I have been looking for a small propane sipper that will allow me to store (easily and -fire reg- legally) enough fuel to limp through a year.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Want pics and review on that thang, price look,s good.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Cool! Propane is easier on the engine (burns cleaner) and stores better than gasoline. Good buy.


----------



## SaunD (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks great! I just purchased a Generac portable 2000 watt generator from www.norwall.com for just a tad bit more than yours and it was brand new! Awesome buy though, hope it's working out well.


----------



## MountainKing (Jul 26, 2012)

Very interested in this. I'd be curious how you like it. And I'd be curious how loud it is too. We have a residential propane tank that we use for nothing other than our outdoor grill..

MK


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

The noise level is the most important to me. Don't want to attract anymore attention than I have to!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I am beginning to get wary of all 3600 RPM gensets. Even ones made 20 years ago are doing well if you can squeeze 300 hours out of one before something fails. The newest made stuff is all garbage as far as I am concerned, warranty or not! Everyone builds them so cheap to compete pricewise, that they all produce garbage (except the actual Honda products).

I have an older Onan modified to run on natural gas/propane, and at 1800 RPM it is smooth, quiet and will run forever (40 years old and still going strong!).


Just be careful.... far more gens available now-a-days are just not worth it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

MountainKing said:


> And I'd be curious how loud it is too.


And:



sewserious said:


> The noise level is the most important to me. Don't want to attract anymore attention than I have to!


OK, if noise is a *primary* concern, avoid all 3600 RPM gensets. They are not impossible to make quiet, but they are far more difficult to make quiet than a 1800 RPM genset. These are usually Onan or Kohler brand, and are commonly found in older motorhomes and generators made in the late 70's and earlier.

Another option is the smaller Kubota powered diesel generators (also 1800 rpm) which are a little louder than gas/propane (because diesel engines are just louder, mechanically) but can be made extremely quiet if installed properly.


----------

